# Ut Muffler exhaust law



## lifetrnlx (May 28, 2002)

So the other day I went to the store to pick up some stuff for my son that was just born a couple days ago, on the way home a cop pulls me over and said I'm in violation of the "slc muffler law". ???? 
So basically he gives me a sitation and tells me that in Salt Lake County it is unlawful to make any modifications to an exhaust/mullfer system from what the manufacturer intended...I called the city the next day and this **** is real! Code 12.28.100 It's a $100 fine if I do not take my exhuast off or a $25 if I replace it with something they approve. They said they did away with the sound level law a long time ago (in which they would read the level of decimals your exhaust put off, if it was over the limit you got ticketed...but nope not anymore)! 

I'm really peeeved about this, and I want to fight this crappy law. I just wanted to see what you guys all thought about this and to see if I had the support of any other people if I do decide to fight it.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Contact SEMA and see if they can do anything about it. In reality, unfortunately, such laws are open to infinite interpretation. Any, and I mean _any_ exhaust put on your car, even stock replacement, is technically a violation of that law.

You also may be able to fight in court under the premise that the SE-R is a performance vehicle, and thus came from the factory with a higher performance, and louder, exhaust. Thus, a replacement with a free-flowing muffler _is_ in line with the SLC Muffler Law. Also, if you have a silencer, you should be in better shape, as you can put it in and show the judge that the car is quiet with the silencer in, and say that the silencer is only removed for track use.


----------



## confused (Jul 15, 2003)

What agency gave you the ticket??


----------



## lifetrnlx (May 28, 2002)

confused said:


> What agency gave you the ticket??



The Salt Lake City Police.


----------



## confused (Jul 15, 2003)

lifetrnlx said:


> The Salt Lake City Police.


I work for the Sheriff's Office and I have checked around here and no one has heard of a law like that. There is a noise law in Salt Lake but it's not enforced unless it's a constant problem. I think your ticket is a bunch of bullshit you need to go fight that in court.


----------



## lifetrnlx (May 28, 2002)

confused said:


> I work for the Sheriff's Office and I have checked around here and no one has heard of a law like that. There is a noise law in Salt Lake but it's not enforced unless it's a constant problem. I think your ticket is a bunch of bullshit you need to go fight that in court.


Woah...weird. I even called down there after I got the ticket and fought with some lady on the phone. I'll have to go down there too I guess. It's sapposedly code # 12.28.100 ???

Werd, thanks for the info.


----------



## confused (Jul 15, 2003)

lifetrnlx said:


> Woah...weird. I even called down there after I got the ticket and fought with some lady on the phone. I'll have to go down there too I guess. It's sapposedly code # 12.28.100 ???
> 
> Werd, thanks for the info.


Here's the scoop for you. I just called over to the city police to check it out. Just cause the whole thing seems a little odd to me. That code is for lack of muffler or that the muffler is not in good working condition. I don't know if this can help you out at all or not. If you need anything else let me know.


----------



## chr0nicg20t (Aug 18, 2002)

confused said:


> Here's the scoop for you. I just called over to the city police to check it out. Just cause the whole thing seems a little odd to me. That code is for lack of muffler or that the muffler is not in good working condition. I don't know if this can help you out at all or not. If you need anything else let me know.


That is lame. Hey confused you have any hookups if I got a ticket in Sandy City?


----------



## confused (Jul 15, 2003)

chr0nicg20t said:


> That is lame. Hey confused you have any hookups if I got a ticket in Sandy City?


Ha Ha Ha, I have hookups but the ticket has to be less then 24 hours old. They have to turn in the paperwork every 24 hours!! You have to watch out for the Sandy police, Highway Patrol(they give tickets to there own family) and any motor-cops!! They have quota's that they are suppose to meet. Most cops are only ass holes cause they want to keep there job.


----------



## chr0nicg20t (Aug 18, 2002)

Yea it is bullshit... I got the ticket today and the cop kept praising me for pulling right over and being honest with him. Able to do anything with it since its less than 24 hours? 

Also is your se-r teal or green?


----------



## confused (Jul 15, 2003)

chr0nicg20t said:


> Yea it is bullshit... I got the ticket today and the cop kept praising me for pulling right over and being honest with him. Able to do anything with it since its less than 24 hours?
> 
> Also is your se-r teal or green?


What's the officers name who gave you a ticket? 

Nope my se-r is silver. I have a friend that had a teal se-r, his is also a 96.


----------



## chr0nicg20t (Aug 18, 2002)

confused said:


> What's the officers name who gave you a ticket?
> 
> Nope my se-r is silver. I have a friend that had a teal se-r, his is also a 96.


Not sure its all scribbled on the ticket. looks like Ponpue or some shit.


----------



## confused (Jul 15, 2003)

chr0nicg20t said:


> Not sure its all scribbled on the ticket. looks like Ponpue or some shit.


How about a badge number?


----------



## lifetrnlx (May 28, 2002)

confused said:


> Here's the scoop for you. I just called over to the city police to check it out. Just cause the whole thing seems a little odd to me. That code is for lack of muffler or that the muffler is not in good working condition. I don't know if this can help you out at all or not. If you need anything else let me know.



What the hell??? When I called they gave me that whole load of crap that I explained above. Do you know where I could go to actually read the law is it is written by the local gov? I tried the websites...I heard there is a "law library" in the slc courthouse that is open to the public...know anything about that? IM me if you have AIM - xdeeperthewounds or email me... [email protected]

Thanks for your help...its pretty rad of you.


----------



## chr0nicg20t (Aug 18, 2002)

lifetrnlx said:


> What the hell??? When I called they gave me that whole load of crap that I explained above. Do you know where I could go to actually read the law is it is written by the local gov? I tried the websites...I heard there is a "law library" in the slc courthouse that is open to the public...know anything about that? IM me if you have AIM - xdeeperthewounds or email me... [email protected]
> 
> Thanks for your help...its pretty rad of you.


You might be able to find some websites with free legal advice. My buddy uses prepaidlegal.com says it works great when he gets tickets etc.. he can get all kinds of info from them to fight it.


----------



## lifetrnlx (May 28, 2002)

Hey Confused....

This is the law straight from the books..

12.28.100 Mufflers And Exhaust Systems: 

Every motor vehicle shall at all times be equipped with a muffler in good working order and in constant operation. Notwithstanding the foregoing, no person shall modify the exhaust system of a motor vehicle in a manner which will amplify or increase or change the character of the noise emitted by the motor of such vehicle above that emitted by the muffler originally installed on the vehicle. No person shall sell, furnish, provide or purchase, nor shall any person attach to any vehicle any device which will or is intended to increase or change the character of the sound of the original muffling equipment on any motor vehicle. No person shall operate a motor vehicle with an exhaust system so modified. (Ord. 31-00 § 19, 2000: prior code title 46, art. 9 § 172)


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

I have been pulled over many times and have never got any crap about this.


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

Yeah i am alittle worried about that law. there is more info about it, and people trying to fight it over at slcsr.com under the Street Scene i belive. there was a guy working with SEMA about getting that law and other laws changed for the better.


----------



## lifetrnlx (May 28, 2002)

joerc240sx said:


> Yeah i am alittle worried about that law. there is more info about it, and people trying to fight it over at slcsr.com under the Street Scene i belive. there was a guy working with SEMA about getting that law and other laws changed for the better.


I emailed the SEMA rep that is sapposed to be handling this situation...I'll keep you all updated with what he tells me.


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

Yeah I don’t like laws that cops can change and manipulate how they want. Sure I am fine with them in forcing a law that was written well. When the law is so poorly written that any law officer can interpret it in such a broad amount there needs to be a changed. Example - if I where pulled over for speeding and the cop said I was going 10 over (and it was the truth) I would pay it because I was caught breaking that law.

You may want to try and get a hold of the local muffler shops. As this law directly affects there business. Sense any exhaust that they have installed is breaking that law. Seems like someone could take a law suit agents that muffler shop for saleing and installing an illegal exhaust.

We need a law like cali's new law that the SEMA helped pass recently. They had an exhaust law like yours, and people where getting very upset. They came in and help get the law changed in a way that when you get your cars emissions and safety done they also check the DB level the exhaust makes. If a cop pulls you over and gives you a ticket you can get the exhaust retested free and if it passes no ticket, if not you pay. That sounds fare to me.

*speel checked


----------



## lifetrnlx (May 28, 2002)

joerc240sx said:


> Yeah I don’t like laws that cops can change and manipulate how they want. Sure I am fine with them in forcing a law that was written well. When the law is so poorly written that any law officer can interpret it in such a broad amount there needs to be a changed. Example - if I where pulled over for speeding and the cop said I was going 10 over (and it was the truth) I would pay it because I was caught breaking that law.
> 
> You may want to try and get a hold of the local muffler shops. As this law directly affects there business. Sense any exhaust that they have installed is breaking that law. Seems like someone could take a law suit agents that muffler shop for saleing and installing an illegal exhaust.
> 
> ...



READ NEW THREAD. :cheers:


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

yeah i read your post over at slcsr.com


----------



## Spectre23 (Apr 18, 2003)

Isn't this a City law, not a county law? Because I got pulled over for it in my Subaru a few times. So I just pulled out a copy of almost all of Title 41 of the Utah code. and told them to tell me what code applied. They said it is a city code not state code. So I told them to go f*** themselves since my car was registered in another city. Never got a ticket for it. In fact, when you pull out a stack of papers titled "Utah Code Title 41" and start asking the cops what code applies, they usually just admit they don't know then try to save face and let you go without a ticket. Either that or they give you the standard code for safety equipment, becuase they know that isn't covered in Utah code, it refers to another pamphlet thing I never printed out. But either way, they can tell you are going to be a pain in the a** for them in the future so they usually let you go.


----------



## lifetrnlx (May 28, 2002)

Spectre23 said:


> Isn't this a City law, not a county law? Because I got pulled over for it in my Subaru a few times. So I just pulled out a copy of almost all of Title 41 of the Utah code. and told them to tell me what code applied. They said it is a city code not state code. So I told them to go f*** themselves since my car was registered in another city. Never got a ticket for it. In fact, when you pull out a stack of papers titled "Utah Code Title 41" and start asking the cops what code applies, they usually just admit they don't know then try to save face and let you go without a ticket. Either that or they give you the standard code for safety equipment, becuase they know that isn't covered in Utah code, it refers to another pamphlet thing I never printed out. But either way, they can tell you are going to be a pain in the a** for them in the future so they usually let you go.[/QUOT]
> 
> Yes it is a city code...I think a couple of other cities besides SLC have similar laws though...


----------

